# Extreme horseriding :(



## shoeey (19 August 2011)

Someone has forwarded this on to me and I can barely believe what I've seen  those poor horses. Totally thoughtless riding in my view

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA


----------



## V1NN (19 August 2011)

Their horses are amazing, i wouldnt do that with my horse though.


----------



## Sparkles (19 August 2011)

Ditto. Bit crazy but sort of enthralling at the same time? I'd love to go out somewhere exploring like that on mine, he loves all stuff like that though not quite in the league of them horses probably! Fair dues to them for having the bold horses and riding guts to do that. Clever horses!


----------



## chestnut cob (19 August 2011)

I thought that looked really crazy but really good fun at the same time!  The galloping sequences are brilliant.  I didn't think "poor horses" when I watched it.  Yes, they're having to concentrate and work hard going down the hill sides but the riders look pretty well balanced and are looking after the horses.

My horse would love something like that, especially the galloping bit


----------



## dianeholmes (19 August 2011)

I could'nt see a problem with this either - it looked liked a really good day out to me and in terrain horses were originally to found in. You probably would'nt take a dressage diva used to arenas to do that I must admit but on horses with the right experience and sure footedness it would be great fun!!


----------



## jsr (19 August 2011)

My cob would love to do something like that!! He's a nightmare in the forest, if he see's a incline he tries to bog off up it then fling himself back down again at 100mph! He loves jumping on and off verges and happily gallops up and down sand dunes. Now't wrong with it if the horse and riders ability is up for it.


----------



## Enfys (19 August 2011)

A loose horse would do it quite happily, these don't seem unhappy or stressed about it, and they do it on a *loose* rein. 

They all look in pretty good nick too. I'd love to do something like that, come to think of it  hunting in Wales on the mountains was a bit like that sometimes

Great fun. I can appreciate that it wouldn't be for everyone though, just as making pretty patterns in a school practising dressage wouldn't be for me.


----------



## EAST KENT (19 August 2011)

Exactly..a loose rein so the horse is able to balance itself.


----------



## hobo (19 August 2011)

little bit more extreme than the average hack out! I don,t think my heart could quite take that!!
While watching that I also clicked on Trained Bisons in Salinas Rodeo worth a look!! I don,t know how to do a link


----------



## typekitty (19 August 2011)

Agree... looks like good fun!


----------



## alliebaxter (19 August 2011)

looks ace!
my compliments to the camra man!


----------



## Pachamama (19 August 2011)

I don't have a problem with it. See far more objectionable riding and horse management every day...


----------



## lhotse (19 August 2011)

Pachamama said:



			I don't have a problem with it. See far more objectionable riding and horse management every day...
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally!! I have ridden in the US, Yosemite NP, and we went up and descended some really steep ground, the horses coped with it fine. The horses in that vid looked completely at home, and I would also say that clever camera work and a fish eye lens can make terrain look a lot steeper than it really is.

I'm guessing the OP has never seen footage of Cougar Rock in the Tevis Cup? Horses are a lot more clever on their feet than people give them credit for, maybe time to look outside the box (menage!!).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjsvjAI-Wcg


----------



## fidleyspromise (19 August 2011)

lhotse said:



			Agree totally!! I have ridden in the US, Yosemite NP, and we went up and descended some really steep ground, the horses coped with it fine. The horses in that vid looked completely at home, and I would also say that clever camera work and a fish eye lens can make terrain look a lot steeper than it really is.
		
Click to expand...

This.  Showed my OH and his first thoughts were "your pony would do that!"
As said, they're balanced and reading their comments, horses are rested often and they take it slow.  They also had boots etc until horses got used to the terrain.

I'd love somewhere you have a good gallop like that.  Our canter paths are slowly dwindling and the beach is the only constant one that we have left.


----------



## hobo (20 August 2011)

Ihotse you made me LOL remembering a ride i did in Kings Cannon next to Yosemite we did the overlook ride!!!!!!!! going up was o/k but coming down was scarery. I was the only regular rider and I was terrified my OH who only rides once a year and a chap who had never riden where fine.
I told my OH next time I sergest(sp) riding and they mention 'overlook' give me a slap and say no.


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (20 August 2011)

I live in the outbacks of Tuscany, right up in the mountains. This looks like an average day out hacking out here. I was invited along with 20 other riders to do this (they go every week) We were on horses from about 9:30am till 12:30 (stopped for lunch at a resturant) and then mounted again at 2 then arrived home at 7. Everyone seemed to love it! However, it really wasn't my cup of tea...deffo and experience..but not one I'd wish to repeat  x


----------



## Natch (20 August 2011)

Looks like good fun to me! The only bit I winced at was the deep going they had to go through sometimes, I was concerned about their tendons, but then again their horses seem well conditioned to the.. conditions.  

Would hate to have an accident out there though!


----------



## iAMASHOWJUMPER (20 August 2011)

Looks like great fun!
The sand was a bit deep in parts but then again, if they're trail horses, they're used to it I guess!
All the same, I wouldn't be too keen, too many steep descents for my liking


----------



## Palomita (20 August 2011)

Looks like great fun - and horses don't look too unhappy about it! Wish we had tracks like that to go for a good gallop... certainly looks like it gets the adrenaline going!


----------



## Serephin (20 August 2011)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Elsbells (20 August 2011)

I've not got a problem with this, in fact it looks like a lot of fun and the horses look more than happy too.

Think the filming and the lens they have used made it look a lot more dareing than it really was though.
But then, beer swilling blokes tend to big it up a bit don't they eh??.


----------



## Kokopelli (20 August 2011)

Looks quite good fun. 

Plus the skewbald is rather scrummy!


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (21 August 2011)

Just because so many riders these days don't set foot on a horse unless its in a 20 x 40 rubber & sand arena complete with fencing and a nice soft landing....jeesh, cowboys lived like this years back!


----------



## dominobrown (21 August 2011)

Wild horses probably do that every day. As said before the horses look well, the riders seem good enough and the horses are probably used to it.
What do you think comes more naturally to a horse? Doing that in a group of other horses or doing a dressage test etc in an indoor arena?


----------



## AMH (23 August 2011)

Where do I sign up? This looks fantastic fun - and none of the horses are stressed or upset in any way. One needed a bit of encouragement to hop up a slope, but certainly nothing beyond decency. I think it's a shame that people think this kind of thing is 'cruel' - I bet those horses love it and are super fit! Which is the better life for a horse - plonking round a surfaced arena for an hour a day or going off-piste with your buddies?


----------



## flyingfeet (23 August 2011)

I don't see the problem? Although quite a cool idea putting a camera on a pole to make horse riding look more exciting!


----------



## hiiesalu (24 August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA


shoeey said:



			Someone has forwarded this on to me and I can barely believe what I've seen  those poor horses. Totally thoughtless riding in my view

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA

Click to expand...

Hi My name is Alan Hiiesalu we are the guys who made the video Extreme Mountain Riding
THANK YOU FOR WATCHING and PLEASE,,, WE LOVE OUR HORSES and would not hurt them. My Horse "MUSH" is a 28 year old Standard Breed I got off the Track and I spend hours with her,,, If any thing were to happen to this horse I would not know what to do!!! I WOULD DIE,,,,, I have been doing this for about 16 years with "MUSH" Anyway shoeey if you are ever in the USA come out and we would be honored  to have you on an EXTREME MOUNTAIN RIDE,,, You just might LIKE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (24 August 2011)

OMG I want a go!!! 

that looks like so much fun, i am jealous of those guys for having such a fantastic place to explore.

I would also like to add that the coloured in the vid is GORGEOUS and i could happily take it home anyday


----------



## hiiesalu (24 August 2011)

elsbells said:



			I've not got a problem with this, in fact it looks like a lot of fun and the horses look more than happy too.

Think the filming and the lens they have used made it look a lot more dareing than it really was though.
But then, beer swilling blokes tend to big it up a bit don't they eh??.
		
Click to expand...

Love it Beer swilling blokes, don't hear that in the US 

The camera shots are hard to get and don't show how intense the riding really is however we got a helicopter to put the hd camera on and that will show it better


----------



## YasandCrystal (24 August 2011)

Looks amazing fun and you can see the horses love it! Definately a great idea to keep young and fit !


----------



## hiiesalu (24 August 2011)

When I was 30 I felt like 50 now I feel like 30. horses keep you from getting old


----------



## jinglejoys (25 August 2011)

Now I wonder where they got that idea from 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sfDlLluJY


----------



## georgie0 (25 August 2011)

LOVE the mules!  I want an equine with ears like that!  My mares' are nearly there, but wow!

Looks fantastic fun.  my welshie would think that was hilarious!


----------



## hiiesalu (25 August 2011)

georgie0 said:



			LOVE the mules!  I want an equine with ears like that!  My mares' are nearly there, but wow!

Looks fantastic fun.  my welshie would think that was hilarious!
		
Click to expand...

It is a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (25 August 2011)

Looks like a perfectly fun hoon on fit, able horses.  Bet those horses are a lot more satsified with life than some you see in the Uk!  You lot look like you're having a great time!!


----------



## hiiesalu (25 August 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Looks like a perfectly fun hoon on fit, able horses.  Bet those horses are a lot more satsified with life than some you see in the Uk!  You lot look like you're having a great time!!
		
Click to expand...

A great time for sure we do it every Sunday and it never gets boring anyone from the UK that wants to ride with us is welcome. Some may say what we do is not responsible, unsafe to the horses, however I been doing it with my 28 year old Standard breed mare "MUSH" for 16 years now same sound healthy horse the other two horses are Thoroughbreds


----------



## TheresaW (25 August 2011)

I would LOVE to have a go.  I know I would be scared though.


----------



## hiiesalu (25 August 2011)

You will be perfectly relaxed even your blood pressure will be lowered your will horse be the same if you ride with us


----------



## lhotse (25 August 2011)

jinglejoys said:



			Now I wonder where they got that idea from 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sfDlLluJY

Click to expand...

Hehe, mules are the most amazingly sure footed animals ever!! I was lucky enough to ride one in the US, and they will go over any terrain, calmly and without putting a foot wrong.


----------



## hiiesalu (25 August 2011)

Yes they are


----------



## marinaim (26 August 2011)

Ahh, it reminds me of Iceland, they ride a wee bit like this there too!
America is still somewhere I need to go riding! This looks AMAZING!


----------



## hiiesalu (26 August 2011)

marinaim said:



			Ahh, it reminds me of Iceland, they ride a wee bit like this there too!
America is still somewhere I need to go riding! This looks AMAZING! 

Click to expand...

Come here we have a Mountain Horse for you to ride you will have the best time!!!!!


----------



## perfect11s (26 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



Come here we have a Mountain Horse for you to ride you will have the best time!!!!!

Click to expand...

 You guys all look to be having a great time where abouts  are you  looks  like south west AZ perhaps??? Hey happy  trails


----------



## maxapple (26 August 2011)

The riders have nice loose reins and are allowing the horse to balance itself, and they are all riding with nice relaxed seats. Those horses were probably born in terrain like that. 

I worked in Australia 10 years ago on a ranch, and we rode through the bush for hours (12 hours some days) in terrain not as extreme as that - but not too far off. We used to go through rivers, up mountains etc. As a result I have become a much more balanced rider and always hack with nice long reins and long stirrups.


----------



## hiiesalu (26 August 2011)

maxapple said:



			The riders have nice loose reins and are allowing the horse to balance itself, and they are all riding with nice relaxed seats. Those horses were probably born in terrain like that. 

I worked in Australia 10 years ago on a ranch, and we rode through the bush for hours (12 hours some days) in terrain not as extreme as that - but not too far off. We used to go through rivers, up mountains etc. As a result I have become a much more balanced rider and always hack with nice long reins and long stirrups.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to ride there and Aussie Stock Saddles are the absolute BEST you can get... My brother had one  for Extreme Mountain Riding... That is the one we are trying to get. Our Western saddles suck.


----------



## hiiesalu (26 August 2011)

perfect11s said:



			You guys all look to be having a great time where abouts  are you  looks  like south west AZ perhaps??? Hey happy  trails 

Click to expand...

We are in Pinion Hills Ca about 40 miles north of LA the canyon is a place were we did the video and we own part of the canyon.
I used my two horses and built a CABIN on top of a cliff (600 horse trips)
the only way to get there is by hiking or horse, here is a video of the entire trail YOU DO NOT WANT TO RIDE YOUR HORSE over "JUMPIN JOHN" its very DANGEROUS as show in video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c2n8BHRSi4


----------



## EstherYoung (26 August 2011)

Cor, that one's not for those who are afraid of heights..... Makes our Spudcam look tame LOL.

Some really neat camerawork there, well done. And thanks for sharing.


----------



## misterjinglejay (27 August 2011)

That's amazing, and what a fantastic horse!


----------



## Mrs B (27 August 2011)

Just caught up with this one - looks fab

I was lucky enough to go on a 2 week ranch holiday to the Caribou Mountains in Canada a few years ago and we were out on the most amazing terrain for up to 7 hours a day, every day - just me, a friend and the wrangler and sometimes the ranch owner and his wife. Because we were all experienced riders we got to do some of the more tricky trails and have a blast! It was Heaven and the memories will stay with me for the rest of my life...


----------



## Chestnuttymare (27 August 2011)

Oh wow, that looks incredible. Those horses work hard but they look happy and in great condition. Bet they are happier than some of these fat show ponies who have to stand for long periods of time in the ring or the dressagers who never get to see anywhere other than an arena. My horse hacks every day and although we don't have mountians to climb, if we come to a difficult piece of land, I give her her head and let her decide the best way to go through it, the is never wrong. 
I have just been looking at horse holidays and that looks amazing, not sure I could handle some of thos narrow ridges though, they look pretty scary. That is when you absolutely have to have horse and rider trust, takes it to another level.
Thanks Hiiesalu for coming on and telling us about your fab mare. You obviously have great trust in each other. Think you are both nuts tho lol.


----------



## hiiesalu (27 August 2011)

misterjay said:



			That's amazing, and what a fantastic horse!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## perfect11s (27 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



We are in Pinion Hills Ca about 40 miles north of LA the canyon is a place were we did the video and we own part of the canyon.
I used my two horses and built a CABIN on top of a cliff (600 horse trips)
the only way to get there is by hiking or horse, here is a video of the entire trail YOU DO NOT WANT TO RIDE YOUR HORSE over "JUMPIN JOHN" its very DANGEROUS as show in video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-c2n8BHRSi4

Click to expand...

 Great video I looked at some of your others.. yes on the global warming and the BS !!!! OT but it amused me to see AlGore's house compared with president Bush's  one a energy efficent in balance with its suroundings  and the other a energy hungry mansion!! way to go Gore do as I say not as I do      !!!!


----------



## hiiesalu (27 August 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Great video I looked at some of your others.. yes on the global warming and the BS !!!! OT but it amused me to see AlGore's house compared with president Bush's  one a energy efficent in balance with its suroundings  and the other a energy hungry mansion!! way to go Gore do as I say not as I do      !!!!
		
Click to expand...

I am a bit conservative and I believe in solar however don't believe it should be forced on us with taxes and laws and regulation.


----------



## Toffee44 (27 August 2011)

Need to try that. 


To the OP if you think thats horrible im guessing your not the type to find a old bomb hole on a hack and venture in it are you??? Im just about brave enough to go down and gallop up the other side,


----------



## hiiesalu (27 August 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Need to try that. 


To the OP if you think thats horrible im guessing your not the type to find a old bomb hole on a hack and venture in it are you??? Im just about brave enough to go down and gallop up the other side,
		
Click to expand...

There are no women that ride were we are at
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (27 August 2011)

Looks like loads of fun - my horse would happily do all of that, and as far as he's concerned, the harder the track the faster he goes!  You've just got sit it out nice and relaxed, and let the horse work it out.


----------



## somethingorother (27 August 2011)

Those are some of the fittest looking horses ive seen in a while. I would really die or fright if i did that, but i wish i could, it looks amazing. Lots of brilliant videos on this thread, i've enojoyed watching so many healthy, footsure and happy horses.


----------



## hiiesalu (28 August 2011)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			Looks like loads of fun - my horse would happily do all of that, and as far as he's concerned, the harder the track the faster he goes!  You've just got sit it out nice and relaxed, and let the horse work it out.
		
Click to expand...

And you would have a great time and your horse would
be relaxed.


----------



## hiiesalu (28 August 2011)

somethingorother said:



			Those are some of the fittest looking horses ive seen in a while. I would really die or fright if i did that, but i wish i could, it looks amazing. Lots of brilliant videos on this thread, i've enojoyed watching so many healthy, footsure and happy horses. 

Click to expand...

Thank you for that, We have been doing it for 20 years now. My horse Mush the Standard Breed is 28 years old and our Vet says in perfect shape. We are working on another video with shots from a small helicopter that will show the over all terrain, hope to get it on a Blu Ray DVD in 1080P High Definition


----------



## 1stclassalan (29 August 2011)

I went for a hack in Austria with a guy trying to show off to his girlfriend and no doubt trying to get an Englander killed in the process - we went hell for leather up a track that became smaller and smaller until the horses had to rear and pirouette to turn round with a good 500ft drop into a gorge full of pines trees one side - makes those bumps out in the boonies look like a walk in the park.

What's all this "horseriding" anyway? Maintain one's English cool - it's Riding and needs no suffix!

Here's some extreme riding - which I could still do up to the age of thirty five or so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtXaqXEFASY


----------



## hiiesalu (29 August 2011)

1stclassalan said:



			I went for a hack in Austria with a guy trying to show off to his girlfriend and no doubt trying to get an Englander killed in the process - we went hell for leather up a track that became smaller and smaller until the horses had to rear and pirouette to turn round with a good 500ft drop into a gorge full of pines trees one side - makes those bumps out in the boonies look like a walk in the park.

What's all this "horseriding" anyway? Maintain one's English cool - it's Riding and needs no suffix!

Here's some extreme riding - which I could still do up to the age of thirty five or so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtXaqXEFASY

Click to expand...

We came up with it years ago, don't do trick riding. Were are you located ????


----------



## 1stclassalan (29 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



			We came up with it years ago, don't do trick riding. Were are you located ????
		
Click to expand...

Sadly neither do I anymore - not so much as sat on a horse for ten years! Quite a few injuries have caught up with me. I am in Rickmansworth, Hertfordshire. U.K.


----------



## noblesteed (29 August 2011)

That looks brill - my horse would love it! 
Mind you the terrain is about as gnarly as the North York Moors, and my horse loves charging about up there - the more rough ground you ride over the better your horse gets at negotiating it. I would think it would make them less prone to injury as they have to think about where they put their feet. I bet those guys would enjoy coming out hunting with us!!! Although they may feel the cold a bit...


----------



## hiiesalu (30 August 2011)

shoeey said:



			Someone has forwarded this on to me and I can barely believe what I've seen  those poor horses. Totally thoughtless riding in my view

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA

Click to expand...

Its understandable that the novice viewer may find this type of riding to be hazardous however, I can say that I have known this group for several years and can speak to the soundness of their stock. As a professional  farrier, and equine health technician, I have not once witnessed any health or unsoundness issues with these horses. With that said it should also be noted that these horses are trained and conditioned to operate at such levels and do receive frequent resting periods during times of strenuous activity. Further more the riders understands the ability of the stock and make calculated disisions as they ride. Mike Randell


----------



## hiiesalu (30 August 2011)

noblesteed said:



			That looks brill - my horse would love it! 
Mind you the terrain is about as gnarly as the North York Moors, and my horse loves charging about up there - the more rough ground you ride over the better your horse gets at negotiating it. I would think it would make them less prone to injury as they have to think about where they put their feet. I bet those guys would enjoy coming out hunting with us!!! Although they may feel the cold a bit...
		
Click to expand...

I would love it, have to ship my horse over there. How cold does it get ???
Up here were we ride it get up to 100 degrees in the summer and down to 16 degrees in the winter


----------



## Mrs B (30 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



			I would love it, have to ship my horse over there. How cold does it get ???
Up here were we ride it get up to 100 degrees in the summer and down to 16 degrees in the winter
		
Click to expand...

Well, last winter the coldest here (about 75 miles north of London) was minus 16, although that was pretty unusual and if is gets above 80 degrees for too long, it's makes the newspapers...

It's the drizzle that gets to your bones


----------



## hiiesalu (30 August 2011)

Mrs B said:



			Well, last winter the coldest here (about 75 miles north of London) was minus 16, although that was pretty unusual and if is gets above 80 degrees for too long, it's makes the newspapers...

It's the drizzle that gets to your bones 

Click to expand...

If I could get my horse on a 747 I would sure love to go there, at 16 degrees below zero you get a bit cooler.
Love the way you guys talk,,,,,,,


----------



## PapaFrita (30 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



			If I could get my horse on a 747 I would sure love to go there, at 16 degrees below zero you get a bit cooler.
Love the way you guys talk,,,,,,,
		
Click to expand...

You CAN get a horse on a 747


----------



## Mrs B (30 August 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			You CAN get a horse on a 747 

Click to expand...

Yes, but they hog all the champagne


----------



## perfect11s (30 August 2011)

hiiesalu said:



			I would love it, have to ship my horse over there. How cold does it get ???
Up here were we ride it get up to 100 degrees in the summer and down to 16 degrees in the winter
		
Click to expand...

 around frezing or a little below,   our  weather is best explained by sometimes its warm rain and sometimes cold rain we call it a drought if it is sunny longer than a week.. winter is mosty damp and dark  gets into your bones,  we brits  always moan or  discuss the  weather as it is constantly changing  hope this helps !!!


----------



## Amaranta (31 August 2011)

shoeey said:



			Someone has forwarded this on to me and I can barely believe what I've seen  those poor horses. Totally thoughtless riding in my view

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZK3Dk4ROkA

Click to expand...

Poor horses??? The horses looked fit and happy, the riders were balanced in the saddle and rode on a loose rein to let the horses balance themselves.  Goodness me it's hardly abuse, the horses seemed to be enjoying it almost as much as the humans were!

I would love to give this a go, not sure I could do it with the camera on a pole though!  Kudos to those riders and their horses!

OP if you think that was thoughtless riding, please do not attend any local shows, you will have a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Grundles09 (31 August 2011)

I love how the thread starter has gone very quiet!!

That looks like the most fun to be had on horse back!!  Well done, and congrats on a set of happy, healthy horses!  If only they could all look that content!!


----------



## Merrymoles (31 August 2011)

We have a very steep rocky path near us with a couple of big steps down (about eight inches) and an ancient quarry with steep banks (about 30ft high) that we ride through sometimes. I have ridden along the edge of one of the banks but had to get off and walk eventually as I was sooo scared!
This looks fantastic, although I would probably die of fright - not good with heights - and agree that the horses look great. Would love to gallop along that nice track too!


----------



## Flicker (31 August 2011)

I used to pony trek in Lesotho in terrain very similar to that shown in the You Tube clip.  The ponies were AMAZING!!  I felt safer riding them than walking most of the time.

Yes, I agree, it looks fantastic fun and I'd love to give it a go.

How the West was won huh??


----------



## perfect11s (22 September 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (22 September 2011)

I used to live on a ranch in Washington State (USA). We rode on the mountains behind the ranch, very similar terrain. The ponies were wickedly surefooted and would go all day, up and down all sorts of ground. I'd sometimes think 'Eek', but the ranch hands and cowboys (and I swear the ponies) would laugh at me, especially when I asked where the tendon boots were...


----------

